# Joao Moutinho vs Ever Banega.



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Stasera andremo a confrontare due tra i migliori registi attualmente in circolazione, se si escludono i mostri sacri. Andremo a fondo su due nomi poco mediatici e, personalmente, che trovo sottovalutati al limite dell'incredibile nella platea calcistica generale. I perni d'impostazione di Monaco e Siviglia. Joao Moutinho ed Ever Banega. Cominciamo con lo scandire le loro statistiche.

*Joao Moutinho - Ever Banega*
Fase offensiva: 12.05 - 16.91
Fase difensiva: 2.46 - -4.07
Passaggi in avanti: 35.33 - 39.13
Passaggi totali: 53.84 - 58.46
Passaggi con successo: 45 - 48.75
Completamento passaggi: 84% - 83%
Passaggi chiave: 1.79 - 1.63
Occasioni create: 1.96 - 1.75
Lancio lungo: 18.22 - 18.88
Tiri totali: 1.34 - 1.43
Precisione tiro: 45% - 48%
Tackles vinti: 1.68 - 2.00
Tackles persi: 3.10 - 2.69
1v1: 65% - 63%
Duelli arei: 52.38% - 24.14%
Recuperi palla: 1.85 - 0.69

Ecco, secondo me mai come in questo esempio la statistica parla un linguaggio molto comprensibile. Ciò che i dati dicono è anche ciò che l'occhio può vedere comunemente. Ci troviamo dinanzi a due centrocampisti che in modo più o meno incerto si equivalgono o si superano di pochi punti. 

Possiamo notare come Banega sia un regista decisamente più offensivo ed incline alla giocata. Banega prende più rischi del collega e spinge maggiormente, mostrando una fase offensiva migliore che probabilmente gli consentirebbe di giocare anche come trequartista, ruolo che spesso va a ricoprire in determinate fasi della partita. 
In Moutinho notiamo un equilibrio maggiore, una fase più precisa del controllo della palla e una prudenza ben calcolata nel suo ruolo di metronomo. La fase offensiva di Joao latita in confronto a quella del giocatore del Siviglia, ma la differenza con quella difensiva è quasi netta, proprio a mostrare la sua completezza. 

Se andiamo a constatare i contrasti notiamo come il dato potrebbe essere a favore di Banega, avendo perso Moutinho qualcosa in più. Invece è la spiccante differenza sui recuperi palla a far pendere l'ago della bilancia nei confronti del portoghese per quanto ci riferisce la fase difensiva. L'argentino, come molti centrocampisti offensivi, è praticamente indolente nella fase di non possesso e difficilmente va a recuperare palla. Nel Siviglia è infatti Krychowiak a fare il lavoro sporco per lui. Ma anche se fosse da solo non avrebbe comunque lo stimolo per rincorrere il portatore di palla. Stimolo che non manca al collega, che difatti è abbastanza preparato nel rubare palla e ritornare in possesso della sfera. 

Per quanto riguarda i tiri anche qui c'è molta incertezza. Certamente Banega risulta più propenso al tiro e anche più preciso, ma questo a mio avviso è più un fattore di caratteristiche che di reali capacità. Sono due regie differenti, una tendente ad equilibrio e l'altra magari più creativa. Quindi son sicuro che se il portoghese avesse intenzioni più offensive il dato sarebbe più o meno il medesimo del centrocampista del Siviglia.

Complessivamente cosa si può dire in definitiva? Direi che il giudizio presta la sua attenzione a ciò che ho detto poc'anzi. L'equivalenza tra i due regna sovrana. Il risultato sfugge ai numeri e si trasporta in una mera questione di preferenza e tipologia di gioco. In un centrocampo già qualitativo di per sé la scelta di Moutinho sarebbe più accurata. Differente è invece se si possiede un centrocampo già di per sé fisico e c'è bisogno di più creatività; evenienza in cui la scelta a propensione di Banega si esibisce nel modo più naturale possibile. Con Moutinho in campo la squadra è portata ad essere più cauta, più equilibrata difensivamente e più brava a controllare il gioco. Banega lascerebbe delle zone scoperte in campo, ma è anche vero che se la partita non si sblocca e c'è bisogno del colpo di genio o del coraggio di chi osa, allora l'argentino risulta decisivo. Per un attaccante che ama segnare o avere palla sui piedi la preferenza va sicuramente a lui. Magari per un esterno può essere più facile ricevere palla da Moutinho.

In tutta sincerità non so proprio chi scegliere. Ho voluto paragonarli proprio perché sono a mio avviso ottimi registi e nomi non altisonanti che si rivelano utili e decisivi per le rispettive squadre. Siam d'accordo che paragonarli con i Modric non avrebbe avuto senso. Vorrei avere entrambi al Milan. A Giugno suggerivo di spostare le attenzioni da Kondogbia al portoghese, calciatore che ci serviva realmente. Banega poteva essere una buona opportunità la scorsa stagione, quando fu cacciato stupidamente dal Valencia per pochi spiccioli. Ecco, tra i registi abbordabili ma comunque eccellenti prenderei esattamente loro. Sarebbe una spesa tutt'altro onerosa e che avrebbe più senso di 30-35M per un duo di incursori italiani o di 30 per Witsel.

Alla fine io vi pongo il dubbio, vi do strumenti analitici basati su un'opinione, corroborata perfino da numeri... Ma vi prego, non chiedetemi di scegliere tra loro. Davvero.

@corvorossonero contento?
@danyrossonera, qualche parola? Se non erro sei la più grande sostenitrice di Banega in questo forum.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

E naturalmente anche qui voglio l'analisi tecnica di Mughini [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Agosto 2015)

Joao Moutinho  
Banega bravo , ma Joao è Joao


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2015)

Moutinho vince 10 a 0. Molto più forte e completo, sono anni che sogno di vederlo in una squadra seria.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Moutinho vince 10 a 0. Molto più forte e completo, sono anni che sogno di vederlo in una squadra seria.



Grazie , pensavo di essere il sol


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Entrambi sono giocatori da squadre non di vertice, fallirebbero in un Top Club


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Entrambi sono giocatori da squadre non di vertice, fallirebbero in un Top Club



Lol...mentre bertolacci lo è vero? Li hai mai visti?


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol...mentre bertolacci lo è vero? Li hai mai visti?



Effettivamente...


----------



## Danielsan (22 Agosto 2015)

Quando a inizio estate si parlava del centrocampista e di Monaco speravo fosse per Moutinho.

Giocatore che sa fare tutto, e che a noi servirebbe come il pane.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol...mentre bertolacci lo è vero? Li hai mai visti?





Renegade ha scritto:


> Effettivamente...



Bertolacci non centra nulla in questo topic non capisco perchè lo inserite ovunque, io ho espresso la mia opinione sul confronto propsto.
Se state cercando la rissa verbale provate con qualcun'altro


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

Moutinho vince anche perchè può ricoprire piu ruoli...trequartista,mezzala,regista...mentre Banega è un ottimo regista e un ottimo centrocampista centrale


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Bertolacci non centra nulla in questo topic non capisco perchè lo inserite ovunque, io ho espresso la mia opinione sul confronto propsto.
> Se state cercando la rissa verbale provate con qualcun'altro



Qui bisogna risolvere la questione, Hell in a Cell match fra [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], così la facciamo finita con le risse verbali


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] però voglio anche la tua disamina, scommetto interessante da leggere.


----------

